# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  CaN MeLaToNiN cause bloody noses?

## elevin7

A few nights ago I took 3mg of melatonin for my first time and i got the worst bloody nose of my life..  is it just a coincidence or did melatonin give me the bloody nose?  Should I try taking it again?

----------


## Ev

Well, I dont have any adverse effects even after taking 9 mg melatonin and a whole bunch of other pills.

I guess you should take it a couple more times, if you will continue getting bloody nose, then bad luck for you ....   ::?:

----------


## Perj

I dont know about melatonin. My mother is a nurse and i conversed with her about the use of the pill. She suggested not taking it everynight because it is a hormone and a dependancy can actually take place if i remember correctly. 

So just to further your info...

----------


## Seeker

I have noticed no ill effects.  I use it maybe 3-4 times a week in dosages ranging from 3-6mg.

----------


## Ev

Well, I use it every night... doses 3-9 mg... Am I screwed?   ::lol::

----------


## Lucius

Probally not lol, I heared of people using more. I used it for a few days but then I realized I dont need it. 

Your brain/body is going to get used to it, anything over 3mg and your body will slightly bit by bit adjust, so over time you will have to use more and more to have any effect .

----------


## CocoDan

Gave me a bloody nose too! I woke up and started to bleed. It helps me sleep though, I'm using 20mg a night.












Hahaha! I actually use 3mg.

----------


## WerBurN

ya...the whole body-dependance thing is what i got going with the Taurine in Red Bull...nasty business

----------


## Howie

Like with any supplement there cuold be side effects if your on other types of herbs or drugs. Some things just don't mix well. Some things mix real well - you'll have to figure those combinations on your own  :tongue2:

----------


## Serinanth

I have noticed no ill side effects.

It just helps me get a full sleep, and because of that I dream more =) 

I dont know if it would cause bloody noss, but everyone is different, so its possible.

I would take care in trying it again, possibly try only 1.5 mg

----------


## KalmaH

What is that stuff supposed to do though??? Isn't it used to stop aging???

----------


## Truthbearer

I was thinking about starting to use this, mostly cause I generally don't drink much milk, and I would like to have more vivid dreams. Where can you get it, any pharmacy?

----------


## dougdrums

eh, picking at it too much?   :tongue2:

----------


## Howie

::shock::  I am no Pharmacist but, I think you guys are way off. If I were smart I would look it up before I commented. But I thought melotonin was a natural chemical that your brain produces to give the effect of happiness. I could be mixing it up with something similar. Like the more exercise one gets the more of the chemical it produces and for other reasons as well.

----------


## CT

Well, Serotonin, another chemical also having alot to do with dreaming also gives a happy feeling, or atleast its used to counter depressions.

----------


## Howie

:tongue2:  Yep. That is in fact the Chemical I was thinking about. Disregard my last post. I,m an Idiot!  :tongue2:

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> * Yep. That is in fact the Chemical I was thinking about. Disregard my last post. I,m an Idiot!*



heh, forgetting things happens all the time  :tongue2:

----------


## YuuREI

Melatonin is "A hormone derived from serotonin and produced by the pineal gland that stimulates color change in the epidermis of amphibians and reptiles and plays a role in sleep, aging, and reproduction in mammals" also "a vertebrate hormone C13H16N2O2 that is derived from serotonin, is secreted by the pineal gland especially in response to darkness, and has been linked to the regulation of circadian rhythms" without getting to far into it, an enzyme in the eyes (melatonin deacetylase) changes melatonin into 5-hydroxytryptamine which is a neuro-transmitter (makes your brain work good).  This process is affected by the quantity of light striking your eye which is why it plays a role in sleep scheduling, particularly for those who sleep during the day and therefore don't recieve as much bright light striking their retinas.  
     As far as your orignal "Bloody Nose" question goes, I could find no references linking Melatonin directly to nosebleeds (Epistaxis).  HOWEVER, the most common cause of non-traumatic nosebleeds is extremely dry air.  During normal waking hours, when breathing through our nose becomes uncomfortable, we unconciously change the way we breath (ie breathing more through the mouth).  Also, when we get dehydrated we do something about it.  Conversely, while sleeping, particularly deep sleep, nasal breathing of extremely dry air (such as is often caused by home air conditioning or heating) can go uninterrupted leading to drying and thinning of the anterior membranes.  Any subsequent mild trauma, or even stretching of the weakend tissue would result in a nosebleed.  
     Just a guess really, but there's far too many factors to make any real conclusions.  these sorts of suplements are largely untested and tend to have unpredictible results in some people do to unknown biochemical differences.  Unfortunatly that just leaves you with trial and error.  Better to be safe than sorry, though.  Any supplement which couldbe damaging the soft tissue of your nasal passages could be doing any number of other things to your body.  Best to stop taking it untill you can verify that something ELSE is the cause.  If you can't, don't take the risk.
_
I'm not a doctor...
but I play one on the internet!_

----------


## YuuREI

Well I just realized that my post is almost a year late.  Maybe someone else will want to know someday.  Oh well.

----------


## Sandoz

If melatonin caused bloody noses then you'd have one all the time...your brain makes melatonin, its the chemical the supposedly causes you to sleep. I've been taking 6mg of melatonin and noticed no bad effects.

----------


## Lime Cat

That's odd. I've been taking Melatonin for about a year and I've never had a bloody nose as a result of it. I think I take 20mg. And although my post is 5 years late, I hope this helps...

----------


## no-Name

> I have noticed no ill side effects.
> 
> It just helps me get a full sleep, and because of that I dream more =) 
> 
> I dont know if it would cause bloody noss, but everyone is different, so its possible.
> 
> I would take care in trying it again, possibly try only 1.5 mg



What Serin said, I agree with it all.





> That's odd. I've been taking Melatonin for about a year and I've never had a bloody nose as a result of it. I think I take 20mg. And although my post is 5 years late, I hope this helps...



AND YOU
Please don't just drop to the last page and start turning over threads, I find it rather annoying.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, please don't revive threads that have been dead for 4 years, start a new thread.

----------


## sugafoot420

ive been takin melatinon for a while now never once had a bloody nose

----------


## Injigo

I've read that Melatonin thins the blood. So yes it could have something to do with your bloody nose.

I can't believe no one mentioned this before. In my mind, it's common knowledge.

Edit: You'd be wise not to mix Melatonin with other blood thinners, such as Acetaminophen or other anticoagulants.

----------


## oniman7

> Yes, please don't revive threads that have been dead for 4 years, start a new thread.



I can understand not pointlessly reviving threads, but... if he's going to end up creating a new thread about it, I don't see the problem. In fact, I think it's better to do it this way because you keep more information altogether in one thread. I don't want to start any argument, but it didn't make much sense to me.

----------

